# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold  FURIOUSGOLD][PACK 6] OTZFlasher v1.0.0.1382

## gsm_bouali

*What's new !?* 
[x] Improved unlocking for R255 ZTE
 [x] HUAWEI U5130 - WRITE FLASH/READ FLASH/FORMAT/IMEI REPAIR/UNLOCK BY FLASHING  
Firmwares added to support:
 R255_TJ-BEE-9D-P150A20V1.0.0B02_UNLOCK_PATCH.otz 
HUAWEI_U5130-1V100R001C326B200SP04S_Belarus_FE Velcom.otz
 HUAWEI_U5130-1_Firmware_V100R001C143B200SP02S_Kenya_Safaricom_0 5021JYF.otz
 HUAWEI_U5130-5_Firmware_V100R001C63B200SP07S_Venezuela_Movilnet _05021LHH.otz
 HUAWEI_U5130-7_Firmware_V100R001C08B200SP04S-J_Costarica_ICE_SWFU0002.otz
 HUAWEI_U5130-7_Firmware_V100R001C448B201SP03S_New_Zealand_Telec om NZ_SWFU0003.otz
 HUAWEI_U5130-7_Firmware_V100R001C451B200SP06S_Thailand_DTAC_SWF U0004.otz

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور عالمتابعة اخي فيصل

----------

